# Lens suggestions



## AcinonyxJG (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi, I am going to go on a trip to Iceland in April next year, I am also going to soon be getting my first DSLR (EOS 60D), I would like to know what kind of lenses I could take to Iceland, so far I have thought of getting a kit lens, although not sure which one, and also try and buy the 50mm f/1.4 lens, and the 70-200mm f/4 IS USM lens, I would like to take landscape photos e.t.c. but also portraits, so I would like a good range of focal lengths, also, I cannot go too expensive.

Thanks, James


----------



## PeterJ (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*

The 50mm f/1.4 is a great lens for the price, I'm sure you'd love it for portraits and as a general walkaround. I've got a 70-200 f/2.8 but on a crop that focal length is quite a long telephoto, I've never been to Iceland but imagine it would be great for wildlife if you're close enough but probably not so much your typical landscape shots. I don't own one myself but from what I've heard maybe the EF-S 17-55 f/2.8 IS is worth considering.


----------



## AcinonyxJG (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*

Thanks PeterJ, I will have a look a the 17-55mm lens, but is it worth getting it if the kit lens I get with the camera is an 18-55mm?


----------



## Freshprince08 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*



AcinonyxJG said:


> Thanks PeterJ, I will have a look a the 17-55mm lens, but is it worth getting it if the kit lens I get with the camera is an 18-55mm?



Hi, the 17-55mm is an all round "better" lens - much better IQ, build quality, constant f2.8 - hence the big price gap between it and the kit lens, even though they cover the same focal lengths, give or take 1mm! In saying that the kit lens isn't a "bad" lens, especially stopped down for outdoor landscapes etc. The 15-85mm is also great for outdoor use - very sharp and a useful focal length, however upto 2 stops slower at the long end.

As this is your first DSLR and you've got until April for your trip, I would suggest you spend a couple of months getting to know your camera, playing with the kit lens and working out which focal lengths you think you are lacking. A 50mm prime is always a great option for portraits on a crop, however if you find that most of what you shoot will be landscapes, you may prefer something wider like the EF-S 10-22mm or Tokina 11-16. The 70-200 f4L is a great choice for outdoor use from what I've heard, but as mentioned already it can be too long on a crop body.

You should also set aside some budget for memory cards, a decent bag, flash, tripod, batteries...!

I'd stay stick with the kit lens and possible 50mm prime right now, and then add to your kit prior to the trip - you'll have a much better idea of what you need!


----------



## handsomerob (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*

For starters, get a decent tripod!! I can't stress enough how important this is for landscapes. This will really improve the quality of your photos and you'll get the most out of your camera & lenses.

+1 for the 17-55 f/2.8 IS if you are not planning on getting a FF camera any time soon. It's a great lens!

Other options :
17-40L : not a fast lens but great for landscapes. 
24-105L : ideal if you wanna have a single decent walk around lens. It has IS and a very useful focal range, especially on FF. On the 60D, its 24mm (38mm equivalent) isn't really wide tho...
24-70L : fast lens but again not so wide on crop, has no IS and rather heavy. Also the most expensive of the three.

A decent tripod and any of these lenses will set you back significantly more than just a basic kit lens. So I don't know if your budget still permits adding a 70-200 f/4 IS to all this. If not, the non-IS version is also pretty decent and a great bargain at half the price!!

50mm f/1.4 is pretty nice for portraits on crop and low light shots without tripod. It's also pretty small and light, easy to always have it with you.

Whatever you choose, buy your 60D "body only" or sell the kit lens immediately (if this makes more sense economically) and invest in some good glass, cause that is what matters for IQ.

Enjoy your new gear and don't forget to have some fun. Looking forward to see your favorite shots when you're back


----------



## PeterJ (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*



AcinonyxJG said:


> Thanks PeterJ, I will have a look a the 17-55mm lens, but is it worth getting it if the kit lens I get with the camera is an 18-55mm?


The 2.8 would be worlds apart, but not owning one had never looked at the price in the past and didn't realise it was a $1000 lens. I thought they were a bit cheaper, it wouldn't be worth getting both but I guess comes down to image quality and aperture versus the big price difference.

The kit lenses are generally not bad with decent lighting if you're not too concerned with DOF, which should be OK for landscapes.


----------



## niccyboy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*

Try Tokina 11-16 or Sigma 10-20


----------



## Maui5150 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*

I disagree on selling the Kit Lens. Probably better to not use it if you don't need it, but selling a lower-end camera will a lens when it comes times is easier than without. 

When it comes time to sell your 60D, you will be listed up against a lot of 60D body only who sold their lens, so for people moving into their first DSLR, yours will have a slightly higher appeal. May not net you a ton more, but as a whole, the higher prices I see are kits that have original box, CDs, accessories and even the kit lens. 

Being a lower lens, it is also not like say the 5D MKII where people are looking to move up into the 24-105 F4L


----------



## JR (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*

+1 on the 17-55mm lenses.

If you dont need wide angle on your 60D and still only want one lenses but would like it a bit longer, then you should have a look at the 24-105L. If you can carry two lenses, I would then suggest the 17-55mm as your first lenses and then the 70-200F4 as your second lenses...


----------



## PeterJ (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*



Freshprince08 said:


> As this is your first DSLR and you've got until April for your trip, I would suggest you spend a couple of months getting to know your camera, playing with the kit lens and working out which focal lengths you think you are lacking.


Great advice, I started with kit lenses to work out what focal lengths I would use. Also the first few shots I took with my 7D were much worse than my 450D, and the first few shots from a 5D I bought recently were worse than the 7D, it does take a while to get used to new gear and get the best from it.


----------



## Steve Campbell (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*

For a trip like that with a 60D, which I have owned, try the Canon 10-22 or one of the third party wide wide angle lenses. The 15-85 would be the best all around lens. Also consider the Tamron 17-50 2.8. The 70-200 works great on a crop, it's just longer than on a full frame. You won't be disappointed in that lens. One of Canon's best zooms. Very lightweight and small for travel.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*

If you are buying a 60D, then seriously consider upgrading at the time of purchase and get a 60D with a 15-85mm kit and enjoy the cost saving. 15mm is pretty wide on crop, is f3.5 so works fine even in low(ish) light, the picture quality is very good and is considered to be a "hidden" L lens by many, along with the 17-55mm and 10-22mm. I played with the 17-55mm, found it a tad heavy for a walk around lens and just a tad too narrow a focal range.

I've got the 70-300mm non L zoom, its great closer in (70-200) but find the quality at the long end a bit poor and AF is very annoyingly bad. So would strongly suggest a 70-200mm f4 and sensible entry level tripod - perhaps (Â£100-$150 ish). That way you can learn what you need from tripod before spending silly money later down the line, you can also add a 1.4x convertor later to get some extra reach on the 70-200mm. 15-85mm & 70-200mm will cover most users photographic needs.

I've more recently started adding primes, a 50mm f1.4 and a second hand 135mm f2.0, both are great, but the 50mm needs to be used with care in certain lighting conditions, but makes a great focal length for use in bars and resturants under low lighting, without having to resort to using a flash. But thats getting a tad more costly and I wouldn't recommend getting into the prime game until you know what you really need.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*



AcinonyxJG said:


> so far I have thought of getting a kit lens, although not sure which one, and also try and buy the 50mm f/1.4 lens, and the 70-200mm f/4 IS USM lens, I would like to take landscape photos e.t.c. but also portraits, so I would like a good range of focal lengths, also, I cannot go too expensive.





AcinonyxJG said:


> Thanks PeterJ, I will have a look a the 17-55mm lens, but is it worth getting it if the kit lens I get with the camera is an 18-55mm?



IMO, the ideal walkaround lens for an APS-C body like the 60D is the EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 IS. It's much better than the kit lens, which you should either not buy, or buy and then sell. The 17-55mm delivers optical quality equivalent to an L lens. You will likely also want the ultrawide 10-22mm or a 3rd party (Sigma 8-16mm, perhaps).

The 15-85mm is a good compromise, also excellent optical quality, with a wider focal range, but the slower aperture makes it less suitable for portraits. You will need to use a flash when shooting with that lens indoors.

Have a great trip!


----------



## Isaac (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*

24/105mm f/4 IS and-or 70/200mm f/2.8 IS II


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*



Isaac said:


> 24/105mm f/4 IS and-or 70/200mm f/2.8 IS II



So, you would not recommend taking a wide angle lens on a trip to Iceland? 

Your suggestion is great for a FF camera (that's my 'light' travel kit with my 5DII), but 24mm on a 60D is equivalent to 38mm on FF, i.e. not wide angle.


----------



## Cosk (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*

I agree with the posts above - a tripod is critical, and use it for every landscape shot. Below is what I brought on a trip to Patagonia and had a lot of success. 

Tripod:
Personally, I don't like to carry a massive tripod around on trips, so after trying dozens of combinations, the strongest smallest compromise I found is a combination of Manfrotto 209 legs ($25 on B&H) and a Giottos MH-1304 Pro II ball head ($20 on B&H). It's small enough to fit in your pocket, is 100% metal and strong enough to hold an EOS body with a 70-200 f/4 IS lens as long as you don't have gusting wind. Since it's short, you still need to find a rock to stand it on, but that won't be an issue in Iceland. If there is gusting wind, throw a coat over your camera or prop your camera bag under the lens. 

You're going to need a good landscape lens. 
I brought the 17-40 f/4L. It is fantastically sharp, has terrific saturation and contrast and it's light... but it's slow... you're going to need that tripod.

You're going to need a good portrait lens...
for people, or close up shots of boats, or details of the colorful houses. The 50mm 1.4/1.8 will work great... if there is room in your your budget, I actually used the 85mm 1.8 a bit more - you can stand back further and get great portraits of people without being in their face, but that's personal preference, but I wouldn't ever go on a trip without my 50 1.4. 

You're going to need a Puffin lens...
I've heard they don't move very fast and you can get close... the 70-200mm f/4 IS is still nice and light, has unbelievable image quality. But that bird shot will nearly double your budget. 

You should still bring a point and shoot. I love my S90/S95s.

And the entire kit, including the tripod, fits easily in a Domke F-803 or F-831 Satchel... and those lenses will produce photos that look better than what you see with your eye - you'll be very happy.


----------



## JR (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*



neuroanatomist said:


> Isaac said:
> 
> 
> > 24/105mm f/4 IS and-or 70/200mm f/2.8 IS II
> ...



+1. I would only consider the 24-105 if it was the only lenses in the bag and if the 17-55mm would not be long enough. If you plan to already have a 70-200 in the bad (F4 or F2.8), then I would not consider the 24-105, I would instead take the 17-55 hands down.


----------



## AcinonyxJG (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*

Thanks for all of the replies, a few people have said about using a tripod, would a monopod be a good enough replacement? I will buy a tripod, but the one I have decided on buying (Manfrotto 055CXPRO3) and the head comes to over Â£400, also, the monopod may be easier to carry around. 

Should I try and buy a 10-22mm lens (or similar) the 17-55(after selling kit lens)/15-85mm, f/1.4 50mm and one other (70-200mm or other)

Bearing in mind my budget won't be very high, so would the IS on the Canon 70-200mm be worth it, if I had a monopod/tripod, the one below it does not have IS but if a lot cheaper.

Would a few of you be able to provide a SHORT list of lenses that I could consider, but not too expensive, that would be good for the different situations and places (landscape, portraits, and a lot of wildlife) would glaciers be considered landscapes?


----------



## thejoyofsobe (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*

If it's just a vacation you can always consider renting as well if you're not completely sure about investing in a lens for the long haul (i.e. more than just this vacation).

For landscapes on a crop body the EF-S 10-22mm is pretty much a must because of its wide angle and low distortion. Whether you buy or rent should depend on whether you'll be shooting landscapes a lot when not on vacation.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/nonac_eos/6533318925/in/[email protected]/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kiddiuk/2721169670/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/naunau/6147103294/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kiddiuk/2369449673/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stignygaard/3672688066/

A fast 50mm is good for portraits on a crop body as well as maintaining some versatility.
You could go the cheap route of the 50mm f/1.8 II or spend more for the 50mm f/1.4 USM.

For a "lot of wildlife" I would say you'd need something with a maximum focal length of 300mm or greater. This is where you'd have to make choices that could get pricey and I personally would make based on what kind shooting when I'm not on vacation. 

You could buy a 70-200mm (f/4 or f/2.8) (IS or no IS) and just rent a 1.4x or 2x teleconverter for the trip. That'd be good for longer everyday portrait work and event photography but not long enough for wildlife. The teleconverter you rent would give you that extra reach just for the trip.
The 70-300mm f/4-5.6L or the 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L would be great for wildlife but won't be as well suited for longer everyday portrait work and event photography. The 70-300mm L being sharper, more compact, faster focusing and better IS vs the 100-400mm L bazooka whose value is that extra 100mm on the long end. 
As this is your first DSLR I'd recommend trying these options out in stores or renting before purchase. I think the decision should be based on what kind of photography you see yourself doing more when you're not on holiday in Iceland.


----------



## AcinonyxJG (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*

Thanks thejoyofsobe, my only worry of the teleconverters is that I once read that they double the aperture? (f/4 would become f/8) I do want to try out some of the different lenses, so will have to try and go a shop at some point. Renting is a good idea, I'll probably have to strongly consider this, as it is extremely unlikely that I'll get any of the lenses recommended to me.

I think that I might be doing similar photography at home, but probably not as many landscapes, macro aswell, but that won't be done in Iceland, so no worries about which lens for that yet, I'll be doing Wildlife and portrait photos aswell at home. Regarding portraits and indoor photography, how strongly would you recommend an external flash?

Would anyone be able to give me a short list of lenses that I might be able to buy/rent (but without too high prices)?


----------



## AcinonyxJG (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*

Ho does this short list sound? Providing it is possible to get the lenses, either by buying or renting

10-22mm
17-55mm/50mm f/1.4/15-85mm
70-300mm


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*

My recommendation for a first high quality lens is the 17-55mm IS, or the 15-85mm IS. The 24-105mm L is wonderful on a crop as well as FF, but it can put you in a bind if you need a wider angle and cannot move way back, so you will want something like the 10-22mm to go with it.

For a reasonable price, the 15-85mm EF-s is my favorite.


----------



## bigblue1ca (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*

I have a 60D and out of the lenses you are looking at I have the 10-22, 70-200 (2.8 IS II), and a 50 1.4. When I'm going on vacation and interested in capturing landscapes the first lens I pack is the 10-22. It's great for landscapes and also for indoor shots of buildings/ceilings/tight spaces. For portraits you can't go wrong with the 50 1.4, since I see you are new to dslr, make sure you practice with it before you go to make sure you get used to working with a shallow DOF, that lens wide open a couple of inches either way can make a big difference. If you can get all three, I heard the optics of the 70-200 F4 come close to the 70-200 2.8 IS II, which is saying a lot and for a lot less $$$. If you are mainly going to be shooting outside in good light and don't need the IS, the 70-200 F4 is a good choice. However, I recently went on vacation in the Caribbean and I left my 70-200 behind at home and didn't miss it. My choices in order to get for a trip would be the 10-22, then 50, then 70-200. My comments are in respect to your second choice, as I'm assuming you'll either keep your kit lens or upgrade a 17-55 or 15-85.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*

No, a monopod isn't a substitute for a tripod (and you'll need a tripod). How tall are you? I ask because for the gear you're considering, the Manfrotto 190CXPRO4 would work well, if it's tall enough for you without the center column extended. I have one, works great for a gripped body and 70-200/2.8 or 100-400mm. 

Depending on your budget, the combination of 10-22, 17-55, and 70-200/4 IS would be excellent. In order of preference, I'd drop IS on the 70-200/4, then the 10-22, and last swap out the 17-55 for the 15-85. 



AcinonyxJG said:


> Ho does this short list sound? Providing it is possible to get the lenses, either by buying or renting
> 
> 10-22mm
> 17-55mm/50mm f/1.4/15-85mm
> 70-300mm



Assuming that list fits your budget, including rental, that sounds ideal. No need for both the standard soon, I would go with the 17-55. For the 70-300, I would definitely recommend the L version; get the 70-200/4 non-IS over the 70-300 non-L.


----------



## DanoPhoto (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*

for the teleconverters, the aperature is not doubled, like the focal length is. the aperature is decreased 1 stop for the 1.4X (f4.0 becomes f5.6) and 2 stops for the 2x (f4.0 becomes f8.0). so, i guess it is doubled in this case.

another thing to consider about using TC's is that once the aperature goes beyond f5.6, the autofocus on (most/all) APS-C bodies will not function. all manual focus.


----------



## AcinonyxJG (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*

neuroanatomist: I am 6'2" right now, but I am probably going to get taller, as I'm only 14 at the moment, the tripod I found is a Manfrotto 055CXPRO3 it looks really good and extends to a good height, also, with a ball head it sounds almost perfect, but if I don't manage to get it for Iceland, I could try a gorillapod.

Thanks for all of the other information, I will see if I can find three or four lenses, definately the EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 USM and the EF 70-200mm f/4L USM (Non IS), and then I can decide on one others, I still can't decide, I am thinking not so much towards the 50mm f/1.4, and maybe go for the 17-55mm or 15-85mm because of the range in focal lengths, but is it worth it? as 50mm is quite well fitting between the 70-200 and 10-22mm, and a lot cheaper. I would have the kit lens, just in case, but I could still sell it, and maybe consider one of the other standard zoom lenses.

Would I need a good 'general' lens? Not sure whether or not I could afford it (15-85mm?) I could always hire it, not very expensive at all

Thanks, James


----------



## AcinonyxJG (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*

I made this short list, to hire mainly and possibly buy afterwards, if I like them, would any of you recommend a 300mm or 400mm max focal length or prime lens? I would like one possibly for wildlife, but being a school trip (for geography) I don't think I would have time to do much (if any) wildlife photography, so not sure if I should spend the money for hiring a lens, and also the extra weight. I WILL try and get a tripod (Manfrotto 055CXPRO3 tripod with Manfrotto MH054M0-Q2 ball head.

Canon EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 USM
Canon EF 70-200mm f/4L USM
Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 USM
Canon EF-S 15-85mm F/3.5-5.6 IS USM
Possibly Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*



AcinonyxJG said:


> neuroanatomist: I am 6'2" right now, but I am probably going to get taller, as I'm only 14 at the moment, the tripod I found is a Manfrotto 055CXPRO3



Agreed - you'll need the extra height of the 055 series.



AcinonyxJG said:


> 50mm is quite well fitting between the 70-200 and 10-22mm, and a lot cheaper. I would have the kit lens, just in case, but I could still sell it, and maybe consider one of the other standard zoom lenses.



I think if you go that route, you'll be disappointed with the quality of the images from the kit lens compared to the other lenses. Perhaps not, since the 18-55mm kit lens actually isn't too bad when you shoot from a tripod at f/6.3 or so. But as a walkaround lens, it's not as good.



AcinonyxJG said:


> Would I need a good 'general' lens?



Personally, I think a good general purpose zoom is essential if the primary purpose of your trip is something other than photography. If your only objective is taking pictures, you'll have all the time you need. You can walk a fair distance to get the framing just right, you can change lenses as frequently as you need to, etc. A good quality walkaround lens allows you to move quickly and take shots with less setup time, and means you don't have to carry a bunch of lenses all the time.

On a trip to China earlier this year, I took my 5DII and 5 lenses (plus a teleconverter), flash, tripod, etc. I used each of the lenses at least some of the time, but much of the time I would go walking around with just one lens (24-105mm) or two lenses (24-105mm + 70-200/2.8 IS II). That allowed me to enjoy the trip, do the other things I needed/wanted to do, and not be overburdened with a backpack full of gear the whole day. On some occasions, I went out specifically to take pictures, and for those times, I took all the gear in a large pack with the tripod strapped on.



AcinonyxJG said:


> Canon EF-S 15-85mm F/3.5-5.6 IS USM
> Possibly Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM



No real point in bringing both. The IQ of the 15-85mm on the APS-C will be slightly better than the 24-105mm on the same camera. The 10-22mm + 24-105mm makes a great combination, but with the 10-22mm you have only wide angle, and with the 24-105mm you have normal-to-telephoto. That will mean more frequent lens switching than with the 15-85mm.


----------



## briansquibb (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*

I would take:

17-40L for wide angle
24-105L for most walkabout/street/candid photos
70-200L or 70-300L (for that extra reach)

These are not that heavy, so suitable for traveling


----------



## bycostello (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*

prime lens would seems too a specific tool for what seems a general purpose use..


----------



## michaelthomasj (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*

If I were you, for a trip to Iceland where the scenery is stunning and with a crop sensor, I would get:

1. Canon 10-22. Amazon USA have it today new for 650$. Insane deal...lowest in over 3 years. 
2. Canon 50 1.4. 

Thats about all you need for low light, portraiture and landscape. Also you are 14 (I think that was mentioned in a post earlier...), so learning to use these properly will take most of the trip.

Definitely get a tripod. A good one. If you buy cheap you will buy again. I have the 055XPROB with the 322RC2 head. a little heavy for travel (~4kg), but fantastic.

If you really think you want to do wildlife photography, rent a 70-200 f/4. I would not recommend it. Wildlife photography is a professional's game (not that landscape and portraiture arent), but in a place like Iceland, the 10-22 will give you enough great shots for one trip. The secret to great landscapes shots is filters. Also expensive to get into. The cheap alternative is HDR. Read up some tutorials on HDR for now.


----------



## DanoPhoto (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*

+1 to Michael for the filter recommendation. get a circluar polarizing filter to really make the landscapes POP !


----------



## Rocky (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*



AcinonyxJG said:


> neuroanatomist: I am 6'2" right now, but I am probably going to get taller, as I'm only 14 at the moment, the tripod I found is a Manfrotto 055CXPRO3 it looks really good and extends to a good height, also, with a ball head it sounds almost perfect, but if I don't manage to get it for Iceland, I could try a gorillapod.
> 
> Thanks for all of the other information, I will see if I can find three or four lenses, definately the EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 USM and the EF 70-200mm f/4L USM (Non IS), and then I can decide on one others, I still can't decide, I am thinking not so much towards the 50mm f/1.4, and maybe go for the 17-55mm or 15-85mm because of the range in focal lengths, but is it worth it? as 50mm is quite well fitting between the 70-200 and 10-22mm, and a lot cheaper. I would have the kit lens, just in case, but I could still sell it, and maybe consider one of the other standard zoom lenses.
> 
> ...


What lenses you pick will also depends on the nature of the trip to Iceland. If you are on your own, you will have a lot of free time to set up the gear and take picture. If you are on an organized tour, you may not have the luxury. It also depends on you shooting habit and experience. There is no doubt that both 17-55 f2.8 and the 15 to 85 are very good optically and are perfect walk around lenses. You have a choice between speed and reach. As for flash, there is no such thing a too powerful. The more popwer the better, especially if you are using defuser etc. Camera bag is the most personal item. You need to tray it out with your equipment. Amnother word of caution. most European air line are having 8 Kg limit for carry on. Please be aware of that .


----------



## AcinonyxJG (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*

Some amazing answers here, thanks you all very much, I have thought about the kind of situations I might be in for photography on the trip, it is all organised and so I don't think I will need the 70-200mm, so the 10-22mm and the 15-85mm sound like two very good lenses that I will use, a limit to just 2 lenses (probably won't use the kit lens) will prevent too much weight, and also allow me to set up faster and take the photo I want on any time I have during the day. I will try extremely hard and buy a tripod too. A couple of you have also recommended Circular Polarizer filters, so will have a look at those. Regarding the 15-85mm and 24-105mm, what are the benefits of each one, as different people like the 24-105mm, and some prefer the 15-85mm.

Thanks, I really appreciate all of the help you have all given me, James


----------



## Rocky (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*



AcinonyxJG said:


> Some amazing answers here, thanks you all very much, I have thought about the kind of situations I might be in for photography on the trip, it is all organised and so I don't think I will need the 70-200mm, so the 10-22mm and the 15-85mm sound like two very good lenses that I will use, a limit to just 2 lenses (probably won't use the kit lens) will prevent too much weight, and also allow me to set up faster and take the photo I want on any time I have during the day. I will try extremely hard and buy a tripod too. A couple of you have also recommended Circular Polarizer filters, so will have a look at those. Regarding the 15-85mm and 24-105mm, what are the benefits of each one, as different people like the 24-105mm, and some prefer the 15-85mm.
> 
> Thanks, I really appreciate all of the help you have all given me, James


 I would pick 15-85 instead of 24-105. 24mm will be too narrow for city scape and landscape. 15mm will give you a much wider view. However, the 24-105 is faster at the long end. If you have room in your bag, bring the 18-55 kit lens for bad weather and/or dusty envioment. It is better off the put a $100 lens in harms way than put a $800 Plus lens in harms way. Another OP suggest a small point and shoot. It is an excellent idea. In extremely bad weather, you can risk a cheap point and shoot but not a $1800 plus set up.


----------



## AcinonyxJG (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*

Thanks Rocky, I have also been reading about these two lenses, so will probably get the 15-85mm (I would probably have to hire both the 10-22mm and the 15-85mm, come to think of it, would it still be better for me to buy the filters? if I hire them, there is no guaruntee that I will buy them in time afterwards, also, there won't be any lens hoods)

James


----------



## gmrza (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*



briansquibb said:


> I would take:
> 
> 17-40L for wide angle
> 24-105L for most walkabout/street/candid photos
> ...



I have to admit that my experience from a recent trip to Tasmania was that 17mm is just not wide enough on a crop frame for landscapes. Thus, I would agree with the recommendations of a 10-22mm.


----------



## briansquibb (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*



gmrza said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > I would take:
> ...



I never worry about being wide enough - just take multiples and stitch if needed.


----------



## 92101media (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*

I would suggest strongly considering the Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8 instead of the Canon 10-22 f/3.5-4.5 USM. They are about the same price & image quality. The Canon has a bit more range on both ends, but most people tend to shoot their UWA at the widest end, at least the majority of the time, and so there is not much difference in that regard. However, the Tokina has great build quality (not weather-sealed, though neither is the Canon), and is also a 'faster' lens across its entire range, which may be enough to make a difference in low light situations e.g. sunsets & sunrises for landscapes, indoors without a flash/weak built-in flash etc. The Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8 also makes a great video lens, and therefore ideally suited to the Canon 60D you plan to get.

Both the Canon 17-55 f/2.8 and Canon 15-85 f/3.5-5.6 have good reputations. Canon 17-55 is better suited for indoors/low light, Canon 15-85 is better suited for outdoors in better light conditions (more range, where light capturing abilities not as critical). Also worth noting, the 15-85 is about 2/3rds the cost of the 17-55. I would suggest trying to buy a better quality general purpose lens than the kit lens, rather than renting that one, if possible, since that is the lens most likely to be on your camera, both during the trip & after, so that is the lens the most photos are likely to be taken with.

One other option to consider is a superzoom like the Tamron 18-270mm f/3.5-6.3 Di II VC PZD AF. Any lens that has more than about a 5x zoom factor tends to give up some image quality, but there is no denying the convenience of a superzoom i.e. less lens changing / quick & easy adjustment to a wide range of focal lengths. And being able to capture a photo in lesser quality is better than not being able to capture a photo at all, in those situations where you don't have the right lens (either on you, or on the camera) at the time. The image quality almost definitely won't be as good as one of the Canon general purpose lenses listed above, but will likely be better than the 18-55 kit lens, while also gaining you the ability to capture some photos at the long end that would otherwise not have been possible.

Lastly, I suggest at least purchasing the Canon 50mm f/1.8, given how cheap it is. Yes, it's kind of a bit narrow for many purposes on a crop sensor, but it will give you some low light capability, and could be a 'foot zoom' backup for your general purpose lens, in the unlikely event that lens has a problem.

So another take on the suggested lenses could be:
Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8
Tamron 18-270mm f/3.5-6.3
Canon 50mm f/1.8

That would get you capabilities to shoot everything from 11-270 (with the Tokina & Tamron), as well as some low light capability with the Canon 50mm f/1.8. You could even probably shoot nearly everything with just the Tamron 18-270mm, if you were willing to compromise some on image quality and/or miss a few photos in certain scenarios. If you need wider than 18mm on a crop, you could take multiple pictures & stitch, as previously suggested. 

Also, worth considering is that sometimes the most interesting part of a vista is actually more in the general purpose or even telephoto range. Consider the case of a sunset: if you take that photo with a UWA lens, the setting sun is going to be a tiny element in the picture, whereas if you use a telephoto lens, you can make the setting sun a major element of the picture.

Ultimately, it depends on what balance of convenience vs. cost vs. image quality one is willing to tolerate.

Also, not relevant to the original question but relevant in the grand scheme of things, I think the Canon 60D is a great choice for performance vs. value. Much cheaper than a 7D, but has the same sensor, the majority of the better controls, and a swiveling screen which can be handy for video or unusual photo situations. However, the 60D is also not much more expensive than a T2i or T3i, but has significant advantages i.e. better hand holding size (not too cramped), better controls for better access to features, extra info LCD on top (in addition to main LCD), better battery life, better quality (listen to the shutter sound of a 60D vs. a T2i - the 60D shutter makes a solid clunk, the T2i shutter makes a a high-pitched wheezing sound, better weather sealing etc.)


----------



## Rocky (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*

AS for stiching, please hold the camera in portrait mode and take mutiple shorts to get the wide scenery that you want. I know, you are taking narrower shorts in the horizontal direction. However, that will give you more in the vertical direction. If there is a slight alignment error, you will not end up with a very skinny panaromic picture. personally, I tend to stay away from "super zoom", too much compromise.


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*



AcinonyxJG said:


> Some amazing answers here, thanks you all very much, I have thought about the kind of situations I might be in for photography on the trip, it is all organised and so I don't think I will need the 70-200mm, so the 10-22mm and the 15-85mm sound like two very good lenses that I will use, a limit to just 2 lenses (probably won't use the kit lens) will prevent too much weight, and also allow me to set up faster and take the photo I want on any time I have during the day. I will try extremely hard and buy a tripod too. A couple of you have also recommended Circular Polarizer filters, so will have a look at those. Regarding the 15-85mm and 24-105mm, what are the benefits of each one, as different people like the 24-105mm, and some prefer the 15-85mm.
> 
> Thanks, I really appreciate all of the help you have all given me, James



if you are going to get the 10-22 then you should get the 24-105 over the 15-85
2 reasons
less double up on focal length the 24-105 has more reach and is faster and weather sealed to a certain extent
also it will work on a FF camera if you upgrade later on
if you are only going to take 2 lenses then the 10-22 and the 24-105L are definately going to help you out
you can also look at a kenko 1.4 TC which works on all lenses it will bump the reach up on the 24-105 and make it f5.6 it is small light and works well and costs under $200 

all depends on your budget


----------



## pj1974 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: All Around lenses*

Many good perspectives have been given already.

I'll just quickly add my 2 cents worth

My favourite 'all round lens' for my 7D body is my Canon 15-85mm USM IS.

What '2nd lens' I take depends on the circumstances. Eg:
1. if for architecture, big sweeping landscapes, would usually be my Sigma 10-20mm EX
2. if for wildlife, my Canon 70-300mm L
3. if for macro (or casual portrait) my Canon 100mm macro USM 

Sometimes I even take my Sigma 10-20mm and my Canon 70-300mm L as the 'two lenses'. I usually don't like walking with more than 2 lenses on me. 1 lens is even better.

When I visited Perth (Western Australia) a few weekends ago, I just took my Canon 15-85mm, and really didn't miss anything I wanted with that. 8)

Regards

Paul


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*



92101media said:


> Tamron 18-270mm, if you were willing to compromise some on image quality and/or miss a few photos



NO FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!!!
please do not buy the Tamron 18-270 you may as well take that wad of cash shove it up you butt and set it on fire because it will hurt less than the pain the 18-270 will cause your eyes and you will get more for your money!

but seriously I had this lens and promptly sent it back stay well well away from tamron.

also bear in mind the 60D does not have AF micro adjust so you cannot make non canon lenses optimal
I definately recomend staying with canon brand lenses for this reason alone. 

I love the 85mm sigma i just bought however i had to add +13 out of possible 20 to the micro adjust on my 5D2 for it to be bang on target if i put this same lens on a 60D or 600D I know i would absolutely hate it because nothing would be in focus wide open


----------



## Isaac (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*



briansquibb said:


> I would take:
> 
> 17-40L for wide angle
> 24-105L for most walkabout/street/candid photos
> ...



That would be my list too, the 70-200 I would get the f2.8 for low lighting.


----------



## AcinonyxJG (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: All Around lenses*

Some more great information, I'll have a look through what has been said about the lenses recommended to me, once again, I'm greatly thankful for all of the inforemation you have given me, I would have never been able to find this much about the lenses.

So, I'll need this kind of line up?

Ultra Wide Angle - Canon 10-22mm or Tokina 11-16mm, will also look at the Sigma 10-20mm
General 'walkabout' lens - Canon 15-85mm or 24-105mmm maybe 50mm f/1.4 aswell as one of these?
Telephoto - Canon 70-200mm f/4 IS or 70-300mm


----------



## whatta (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: All round lenses*



wickidwombat said:


> I love the 85mm sigma i just bought however i had to add +13 out of possible 20 to the micro adjust on my 5D2 for it to be bang on target if i put this same lens on a 60D or 600D I know i would absolutely hate it because nothing would be in focus wide open


As far as I know every camera + lens combo behaves different, so the +13 might not be relevant for all cam+lens 

Before I bought my sigma I did some focus tests in and near the shop.

But we see your point, I would love to have AFMA in my (next) body.


----------



## Flake (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: All Around lenses*

Firstly I'd reccomend you take a look at the weather forecasts & history for the time of year. In Iceland the sun will still be low in the sky, so any wide angle will struggle with flare, or you'll have the sun directly in the shot. consider a set of ND grad filters, probably soft ones to control the brightness of the sky. Learn how to photograph snow properly.

In terms of kit, avoid lenses like the 24 - 105mm which give you no wide angle, and if you don't buy any other lens, because of the high price, it's worth it because of the better image quality. My reccomend would be the 17 - 55mm IS f/2.8 and the filters plus a tripod & remote release. I would avoid the 50mm f/1.4 because a bright day with glare from the snow will mean you can't take advantage of the wide aperture anyway!

The 70 - 200mm f/4 L is a great lens and if the budget allows go for it!


----------



## AcinonyxJG (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: All Around lenses*

Thanks, would there still be snow in Iceland in April? There might be, as we will be visiting some glaciers. So overall, should I go for wider aperture, or will it not matter so much? as this seems like the thing that decides which lens I get...


If I got the canon 10-22mm, I could buy a flash for indoor use due to the f/3.5-4.5..or would it not be worth it and I would be better off overall with the Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8?


----------



## Viggo (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: All Around lenses*

I used to be on a photo-page where I a guy from Iceland took the sweetest landscapes, and the only setup he used was 1ds II and a 12-24 Sigma. So I guess the wider the better!

I would bring (on a 60d) a 10-22 Canon and a 70-200 f4 L.

I'm going to Iceland myself, hopefully next summer, as I know some people who have relatives there. And my choice of setup then will my trusted TS-E 17mm and a brand new 1d X


----------



## AcinonyxJG (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: All Around lenses*



Viggo said:


> I used to be on a photo-page where I a guy from Iceland took the sweetest landscapes, and the only setup he used was 1ds II and a 12-24 Sigma. So I guess the wider the better!
> 
> I would bring (on a 60d) a 10-22 Canon and a 70-200 f4 L.
> 
> I'm going to Iceland myself, hopefully next summer, as I know some people who have relatives there. And my choice of setup then will my trusted TS-E 17mm and a brand new 1d X



If I took the 10-22mm and the 70-200mm, would I not need a lens for indoors or general photography, as I feel that there may be quite a few situations like that. If so, what do you think about the 15-85mm f/3.5-5.6, or would I need something with better aperature? Maybe the 17-55mm f/2.8?


----------



## Flake (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: All Around lenses*

The problem with the ultrawide lenses is that you cannot use filters with them, as it's Springtime when you're going the sun will be lower in the sky, in Summertime when the sun is high there's not such a problem, of course you might want to photograph the Northern lights, in which case a wide angle is a must. Glare off snow can be an issue, unless it's overcast even f/2.8 is going to be too much, and you'll want to stop down to get the DoF anyway, at night very dark so flash is going to be needed for portraits.

If you want to take setting sun pics then you'll need a reverse ND grad, remember that if you really want wide angle shots you can always stitch them together, but you cannot post process the effect that filters will give you, and lens flare can ruin shots.


----------



## AcinonyxJG (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: All Around lenses*



Flake said:


> The problem with the ultrawide lenses is that you cannot use filters with them, as it's Springtime when you're going the sun will be lower in the sky, in Summertime when the sun is high there's not such a problem, of course you might want to photograph the Northern lights, in which case a wide angle is a must. Glare off snow can be an issue, unless it's overcast even f/2.8 is going to be too much, and you'll want to stop down to get the DoF anyway, at night very dark so flash is going to be needed for portraits.
> 
> If you want to take setting sun pics then you'll need a reverse ND grad, remember that if you really want wide angle shots you can always stitch them together, but you cannot post process the effect that filters will give you, and lens flare can ruin shots.



So based on that, would the canon 10-22mm be better overall?


----------



## briansquibb (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: All Around lenses*



Viggo said:


> I used to be on a photo-page where I a guy from Iceland took the sweetest landscapes, and the only setup he used was 1ds II and a 12-24 Sigma. So I guess the wider the better!
> 
> I would bring (on a 60d) a 10-22 Canon and a 70-200 f4 L.
> 
> I'm going to Iceland myself, hopefully next summer, as I know some people who have relatives there. And my choice of setup then will my trusted TS-E 17mm and a brand new 1d X



+1


----------



## whatta (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: All Around lenses*

When I used the 17-85 I amost always ended up at 17mm, so I wanted to go wider, so I bougt the 15-85 when my first lens broke.

10-22 will serv you well for sure for landscapes.
70-200 f4 IS is the lens I consider for street/stranger portraits.

For friends my two primes are perfect good enough.
Currently far my favourite lens is the 30 1.4 though.


----------



## elflord (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: All Around lenses*



AcinonyxJG said:


> If I took the 10-22mm and the 70-200mm, would I not need a lens for indoors or general photography, as I feel that there may be quite a few situations like that. If so, what do you think about the 15-85mm f/3.5-5.6, or would I need something with better aperature? Maybe the 17-55mm f/2.8?



For indoor portrait shots, my suggestion would be a 50mm lens. If it were me, I'd go with that and the 10-22mm. I owned the 15-85mm and wouldn't recommend it if you already have an ultra wide -- sure it covers a wide range, but it's f/5.6 on the tele end. When I owned it, I found it much more useful on the wide end, so I'd recommend it if you aren't bringing an ultra wide lens. 

The 17-55mm f/2.8 is a nice lens, but it's expensive and you have a big overlap in focal lengths. You get similar coverage from the 50mm f/1.4 + the 10-22mm, and you get and f/1.4 aperture. 

I wouldn't worry too much about having some gaps in the focal length, as long as you have coverage for the kinds of shots that you're interested in. 10-22mm + 70-200mm f/4 would work for some people and not for others, it really depends on the kinds of shots you're taking (that combo would work nicely for landscapes and outdoor portraits for example). It might not work quite as well indoors. Avoid the temptation to cover everything -- you'll end up with either too much glass or slow glass with that approach.


----------



## AcinonyxJG (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: All Around lenses*

Thanks, just out of interest, do you prefer the 70-200mm f/4L IS USM, or the 70-300mm f/4-5.6L IS USM, I am thinking more towards the 70-200mm, as I won't want too much weight while in Iceland, and I may not need the extra 100mm.


----------



## briansquibb (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: All Around lenses*

If you are buying then I would recommend the 70-300L as you would use it for more than Iceland

If you are renting I would go for the 70-200 as it is a bit lighter

There is very little to choose between them in IQ


----------



## AcinonyxJG (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: All Around lenses*



briansquibb said:


> If you are buying then I would recommend the 70-300L as you would use it for more than Iceland
> 
> If you are renting I would go for the 70-200 as it is a bit lighter
> 
> There is very little to choose between them in IQ



Thanks, I will be renting the lens, so I'll go with the 70-200mm


----------



## simbrow (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: All Around lenses*



AcinonyxJG said:


> Hi, I am going to go on a trip to Iceland in April next year, I am also going to soon be getting my first DSLR (EOS 60D), I would like to know what kind of lenses I could take to Iceland, so far I have thought of getting a kit lens, although not sure which one, and also try and buy the 50mm f/1.4 lens, and the 70-200mm f/4 IS USM lens, I would like to take landscape photos e.t.c. but also portraits, so I would like a good range of focal lengths, also, I cannot go too expensive.
> 
> Thanks, James



OK I am going to mess up the waters here with the caveat that I am unclear which lenses you will buy versus which ones you are planning to rent. However, if you are intending to buy the 10-22 and the 50mm 1.4 but renting a 70-200L F4 IS, I would argue this:

Given that:

60D+15-85 kit lens = approx $1500 
10-20mm = approx $700
50mm 1.4mm = approx $350

Total $2550

Why not simply buy a 5d Mark 2 with a 24-105L f4 (approx $2800) instead?
And if you need a lens with a wider aperture, pick up an el cheapo 50mm 1.8 ($110)

You lose some width (16mm (10mm on a cropped = 16mm) vs 24mm) but you now have a full frame camera with an absolutely brilliant lens.


----------



## Cosk (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: All Around lenses*

I'm going to revise my earlier recommendation. 

Since you are brand new to photography, 14 years old and learning, you need to bring gear you can use effortlessly, very fast, and without thinking about it. 

You don't want to be 'that guy' who has a duffle bag full of gear and is always fumbling with lenses and tripods, and holding everyone up.

You want to be able to capture a memory as quickly as possible - and get back into the action with your friends and family.

You don't have enough time between now and April to get comfortable with 3 lenses. 

Pick one lens, and get to know it. You have a lot of trips ahead of you. 

I'll often take a trip and bring one prime lens (e.g. 50mm). It forces you to think about composure rather than taking lenses on and off. 

Read this:
http://www.stevehuffphoto.com/2011/06/09/why-shooting-with-just-a-35mm-lens-can-help-your-photography/

I'd say bring one lens and learn it:

Either: 17-40mm f/4 if you want a zoom
Or... if you want to become a better photographer, bring only a 24mm 2.8 prime and learn composure (thats equivalent to a 38mm perspective)


----------



## whatta (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: All Around lenses*



Cosk said:


> I'd say bring one lens and learn it:
> 
> Either: 17-40mm f/4 if you want a zoom


I would say 15-85 then.


----------



## stringfellow1946 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: All Around lenses*

All my lenses are ROUND!! ;D I've not had a square or triangle shaped one yet? ;D


----------



## AcinonyxJG (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: All Around lenses*



Cosk said:


> I'm going to revise my earlier recommendation.
> 
> Since you are brand new to photography, 14 years old and learning, you need to bring gear you can use effortlessly, very fast, and without thinking about it.
> 
> ...



I see your point and it is very good, but as I'm not really sure what kind of situations I will be in during the trip, I don't really want to have one lens, and then regret not renting one that could have given me the chance to get that photo I need the other lens for. I guess I could rent the lenses (only 2 or 3) for a bit of extra time, and get to use them for a few days before the trip, how does that sound?


----------



## AcinonyxJG (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: All Around lenses*



scrappydog said:


> For indoors, I would recommend the 50mm. Ideally, a 35mm would be better due to the 1.6x crop on the 60D, but the 50mm is fine. It is sharp, focuses quickly, and is light.
> 
> Although I have used my 10-22mm indoors, it's not fast enough for low light and it does not have IS. At least the 50mm is fast enough to get a decent shutter speed in low light.
> 
> ...



I have just had a look at the 35mm lenses canon offers, the L lens is very expensive, but it is f/1.4, so would be very good, the non L is f/2, and a lot cheaper, obviously it won't be as good regarding IQ and other aspects, but would the extra price be worth it, I probably won't be able to buy any lenses, but will hire, and the 35mm L would be expensive to hire aswell. Thanks for recommeding these lenses they look great, and would be better on a crop sensor camera.


----------



## Freshprince08 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: All Around lenses*



AcinonyxJG said:


> Cosk said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to revise my earlier recommendation.
> ...



I just wanted to back up Scrappy's point and reiterate mine from earlier. When I first started I made the mistake of buying lenses and kit I thought I needed but then found I didn't. You've got a few months before your trip, would strongly recommend you getting to know one lens well (I'd say either the 18-55 kit or the 15-85), and taking it from there. I totally get your point about wanting to be prepared for the trip, however you'd be surprised how effective one lens (even just a prime - I was in New York recently with my fiancee and used a 35mm 95% of the time) can be, and it forces you to think about composition too. I've also been in situations where I've missed shots and opportunities whilst faffing with lens choices! Getting pleasing results from your first DSLR (with any lens) is not trivial either, so there will be a learning curve from the outset.

If you are dead set on a lens/focal length then go ahead - but if you aren't sure then save the cash for now and pull the trigger later 

All the best.


----------



## aprotosimaki (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: All Around lenses*



Freshprince08 said:


> AcinonyxJG said:
> 
> 
> > Cosk said:
> ...



I don't know. This whole thread seems to be kind of out there: a 14 year old buying his first DSLR along with a pile of higher priced lenses. The learning curve with a DSLR is pretty steep so I like the recommendation of keeping it simple and spending the time on learning how to actually use the camera. I love the recommendation of using either just a 35mm or a 50mm to master the craft. Any shots missed are more likely that you did not see them and not because you had the wrong lens!


----------



## danski0224 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: All Around lenses*



AcinonyxJG said:


> Hi, I am going to go on a trip to Iceland in April next year, I am also going to soon be getting my first DSLR (EOS 60D), I would like to know what kind of lenses I could take to Iceland, so far I have thought of getting a kit lens, although not sure which one, and also try and buy the 50mm f/1.4 lens, and the 70-200mm f/4 IS USM lens, I would like to take landscape photos e.t.c. but also portraits, so I would like a good range of focal lengths, also, I cannot go too expensive.
> 
> Thanks, James



If you want wide, the Tokina 11-16 is very nice. Keep in mind that the built-in flash will be useless with this lens due to lens shadow... and if you use a flash, you may need two of them.

I also like the Canon 16-35 L II on either a crop or full frame. The 17-55 2.8 IS is also nice, but only useful on EF-S cameras.

The 16-35 f2.8 stays on my camera most of the time.

The 35 f1.4 can get pictures without a flash that a 2.8 lens can't get. This is close to a 50mm view on a full frame camera on your 60D.

A 24mm lens will essentially look like a 38mm on a full frame. Useful for indoor stuff.

On the 60D, a 50mm will behave like an 80. Might be too much for indoor work. 

I find a 70-200 too much for my indoor situations, especially on a crop camera. 

I like wide shots, and sometimes you just can't step back some more. I've tried stitching, and it hasn't worked out very well for me yet.

Wide angle: Tokina 11-16.

Indoor stuff, maybe no flash, you will need something faster than 2.8. The prime lenses are much lighter than the 17-55 2.8.

I'd rent a 24 and 35 now and see which one you like... but you can always crop stuff out of a picture. Much harder to crop stuff into a picture.

Otherwise, I'd recommend the 17-55 f2.8 is.

$.02


----------



## pj1974 (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: All Around lenses*

Having read all the posts so far, there is much great advice already offered.

My perspective mirrors that given by some others already - if this is a first DSLR (regardless of age, though probably particularly for a 14 year old) - I'd say that most enjoyment and the best 'learning' could be obtained with 1 lens. My suggestion is to get the Canon 60D with the 15-85mm lens - for very high image quality, wide angle (24mm equivalent) - and still capable of great portraits (in decent light).

Buy a 50mm f1.8 or f1.4 only if really really necessary. I might even suggest taking a tripod instead of more lenses, but that depends on the exact itinerary and travel plans. The convenience of 'just' having a camera with 1 lens attached can often not be underestimated for travel in many situations (and yes, I travel a lot).

Buy a lens hood to protect against flare / snow, etc (you can get a good quality one for about $5 to $10 - including shipping! - from Hong Kong / China). It also offers a bit more dust protection - ie prevents some of the dust from settling on the front element.

The suggestion given by one person to buy a Canon 5DmkII with the 24-105 isn't bad, however as the OP stated that he is on a budget, I would still be inclined to suggest the Canon 60D with 15-85mm instead, which is still very suitable for an Iceland trip. The 15-85mm performs similarly on a APS-C to the 24-105 on a FF. (And yes, I've used both).

The 24-105 is superior in build quality, but the 15-85mm is quite good - and the 60D is no slouch either in build quality & functionality (though I do admit that the 5DmkII has superior image quality).

The cost savings by staing with an APS-C (well over $1000) would be worth it unless the OP is SURE he is going 'pro' and requires a FF in the future. There is so much scope to learn on a 1.6x 'crop sensor' camera - particularly as a first camera coming up from a P&S.

Paul


----------



## AcinonyxJG (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: All Around lenses*

Thanks for all the help, what I'll do is wait until I get the camera and kit lens, though I am not going to know which kit I would get with it, as I might get it for christmas. Whichever lens it is I will practice with it and get to know it and the camera for a couple of months, and then decide on whether or not I think I'll need one or two different lenses, to get the different light conditions and focal lengths, sound like a plan? (I would be renting the lenses, I'll probably invest in a tripod, or buy a monopod and other things like spare batteries and general accessories to get me started, then I can start deciding on exactly which lenses would suit my type of photography, (I am getting a job next year))


----------



## Freshprince08 (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: All Around lenses*



AcinonyxJG said:


> Thanks for all the help, what I'll do is wait until I get the camera and kit lens, though I am not going to know which kit I would get with it, as I might get it for christmas. Whichever lens it is I will practice with it and get to know it and the camera for a couple of months, and then decide on whether or not I think I'll need one or two different lenses, to get the different light conditions and focal lengths, sound like a plan? (I would be renting the lenses, I'll probably invest in a tripod, or buy a monopod and other things like spare batteries and general accessories to get me started, then I can start deciding on exactly which lenses would suit my type of photography, (I am getting a job next year))



Sounds like a great plan  definitely learn/experiment first, then add more kit when you are more certain about your needs.


----------



## nebugeater (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: All Around lenses*

If he is just starting and ends up with a crop sensor camera what are anyones thoughts on the 18 - 200 EF-S lens as a starting / learning lens. Not an L by any streach but might give a range and single lense solution that I have not seem just reading the last couple of pages.


----------



## Flake (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: All Around lenses*

My advice to anyone buying an 18 - 200mm superzoom, is not to bother & to buy an SX30 instead. The whole point of a DSLR is that you can change the lenses to optimise image quality, and because superzoom 'all in one' lenses are inevitably too much of a compromise.

You learn more from a lens & limits than you ever would from a point & shoot, if you really want to learn about photography for goodness sake get on a night school course and learn properly! I don't know where this subborness comes from in some people, that they can somehow teach themselves and don't want anyone else telling them. Maybe it's a man thing? An outside pair of eye on your images will bring on your skills no end, and learning how & why things work the way they do helps in avoiding silly mistakes.

A DSLR is a complex piece of kit, and you're not going to get the best out of it without a little help.


----------



## Maui5150 (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: All Around lenses*

Another route would be something like the t2i or t3i. These can be bought fairly cheap, the extra money can go into lenses and even say a 430 EX II, and the difference from a t3i to a 60D is not that far off. 60D definitely is a little faster and better AF, so it all depends on ones needs and trade offs. The t3i is probably a little better for video. Spend a little more and the 7D might fit nicely.


----------



## elflord (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: All Around lenses*



AcinonyxJG said:


> I see your point and it is very good, but as I'm not really sure what kind of situations I will be in during the trip, I don't really want to have one lens, and then regret not renting one that could have given me the chance to get that photo I need the other lens for. I guess I could rent the lenses (only 2 or 3) for a bit of extra time, and get to use them for a few days before the trip, how does that sound?



I hinted at this before -- it's not necessarily best to keep all your options open. Focus on stuff you know you will want (e.g. a lens for landscape pics is a safe bet). You don't need to and you can't take every possible photo -- focus on the pics you do get and try to get some really good ones. 

I have a recent travel experience somewhat relevant -- I went to Australia to visit parents. I took one fixed lens (50mm f/1.4) with a 5DMkII. I figured it would be good enough for landscapes and I wanted to focus on family pics. 

It was the right choice-- the lens blows away a general purpose zoom for this type of shot so the pics of my parents with their grand daughter worked out great. My friend has a 2yo daughter, so I took some nice family shots of them. The landscapes were good enough but the ones my family really remembered were the family shots. By not having a long tele, I couldn't take a good pic of the kangaroos but this wasn't a high priority. And because I only had one lens, the camera was already to go, so I captured a lot of "decisive moments".

The moral of the story is that you don't have to photograph everything. I wouldn't necessarily take only one lens, but covering 10mm-300mm is another extreme that I'd avoid.


----------



## AcinonyxJG (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: All Around lenses*



Flake said:


> My advice to anyone buying an 18 - 200mm superzoom, is not to bother & to buy an SX30 instead. The whole point of a DSLR is that you can change the lenses to optimise image quality, and because superzoom 'all in one' lenses are inevitably too much of a compromise.
> 
> You learn more from a lens & limits than you ever would from a point & shoot, if you really want to learn about photography for goodness sake get on a night school course and learn properly! I don't know where this subborness comes from in some people, that they can somehow teach themselves and don't want anyone else telling them. Maybe it's a man thing? An outside pair of eye on your images will bring on your skills no end, and learning how & why things work the way they do helps in avoiding silly mistakes.
> 
> A DSLR is a complex piece of kit, and you're not going to get the best out of it without a little help.



Trust me, if I was able to do a photography course, I would, my school is starting phtotography GCSE next year, unfortunately too late for me, as I am already almost halfway through my GCSE's, although, I might be able to for A-level, or do it out of school, or maybe a GCSE short course. If I can't there is no harm in anyone trying to teach themselves anything, but I am still going to do a lot of research on the internet to help me learn.



elflord said:


> AcinonyxJG said:
> 
> 
> > I see your point and it is very good, but as I'm not really sure what kind of situations I will be in during the trip, I don't really want to have one lens, and then regret not renting one that could have given me the chance to get that photo I need the other lens for. I guess I could rent the lenses (only 2 or 3) for a bit of extra time, and get to use them for a few days before the trip, how does that sound?
> ...



Thanks, regarding the landscape lens, I have decided that I will rent the Tokina 11-16mm F/2.8 for Iceland, if I don't feel like it is the right one for me, then I can try out others to find which one suits my kind of photography (yes I will buy a tripod AND WILL practice with and learn about the camera and kit lens for a few months first)


----------



## iTasneem (Dec 21, 2011)

try the 24mm 1.4 or 35mm


----------



## Caps18 (Dec 21, 2011)

1. Look at photographers pictures from Iceland (ie. Art Wolfe, and I would recommend his TV show)

2. Get a tripod that is easy to carry. Monopods aren't too useful for travel photos

3. Learn about the 10 sec timer or get a remote shutter release so you can be in the group photos.

4. Don't weigh yourself down with photo gear. Especially if you are going with other people. I would also recommend making a strap for the tripod to carry it around if you are going to be walking a lot.

5. Depending on how long you are going for, buying used lens and then selling it on eBay might work better.

6. Does the 60D do video? Take a few 30-60 second clips of waterfalls and such.

7. If I had a 60D, with a 24-105 kit lens let's say, I would rent a 8-15 before the telephoto lens. I use my 300mm a lot, but it is hard to carry around all day just for the few shots that might occur.


----------



## AcinonyxJG (Dec 22, 2011)

Caps18 said:


> 1. Look at photographers pictures from Iceland (ie. Art Wolfe, and I would recommend his TV show)
> 
> 2. Get a tripod that is easy to carry. Monopods aren't too useful for travel photos
> 
> ...



Thanks, very useful, I will probably take some short videos, and a tripod is one thing I will definately want to buy, I'm looking at a Manfrotto 055CXPRO3, and a very nice ball head to go with it, Manfrotto also do a line of tripod bags and straps, so will look into those. With the remote release, I would buy one but I am unsure about them, I have read that some need to be pointed at the camera. I've looked at some of the wired ones, to help me with long exposure pictures, and possibly macro later on next year, do you know of any that are compatible with canon, but do not need to be in a particular position for the picture to be taken?

Thanks again, James


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Dec 22, 2011)

Who says that a telephoto isn't useful for landscapes? I might not take my 120-300mm to Iceland unless I knew it would be useful, but I'd take at least a 90mm (on APS-C) or 135mm. It's a common problem among photographers to think that the telephoto perspective is useless; in reality I find that it's much easier to compose with a telephoto lens. Stop down if you don't like the "compressed" look of narrower DOF.


----------



## briansquibb (Dec 22, 2011)

Edwin Herdman said:


> Who says that a telephoto isn't useful for landscapes? I might not take my 120-300mm to Iceland unless I knew it would be useful, but I'd take at least a 90mm (on APS-C) or 135mm. It's a common problem among photographers to think that the telephoto perspective is useless; in reality I find that it's much easier to compose with a telephoto lens. Stop down if you don't like the "compressed" look of narrower DOF.



+1

I use my 70-200 for landscapes on the 5DII.


----------



## Caps18 (Dec 22, 2011)

I use a Hahnel wireless remote. It does cost more than those three options.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/743183-REG/hahnel_HL_HW433_80_Wireless_RF_Pro_Remote.html

The best part of this for group photos is that you can take multiple ones without running to the camera and waiting 10 seconds. There are red and green lights on the receiver to tell you that it is working.


----------



## Caps18 (Dec 22, 2011)

You also have to factor in memory cards (don't lose them!), batteries, and a case to carry everything without it being obvious that you have an expensive camera hopefully (might not be as much of a concern in Iceland).


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Dec 22, 2011)

scrappydog said:


> For remote release, you have several options:


Don't forget that there are also wireless (radio) releases. The WFT series might allow a wireless link with EOS Utility - and I recently read some camera out there (1D X and its Nikon equivalent, the D4, maybe?) is getting an ethernet jack.


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 22, 2011)

For a Tripod i highly recomend this

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Benro-C-2691TB1-Carbon-Fiber-Travel-Angel-Tripod-B-1-/330538387722?pt=AU_TripodsMonopods&hash=item4cf59f890a

it is light packs down small and comes with a ball head and bag you can also transform it into a monopod

also grab a SLR zoom gorrilla pod they are very handy


----------



## squarebox (Dec 22, 2011)

I just wanted to say this topic has been a great read as I too will be traveling to Iceland in Feb. and the most recommended lens I found was the Canon 10-22.

Just check out some of the great http://www.maxwaugh.com/sweden07/aurora5.php pictures this guy took with it.

I myself will be going with a 10-22mm, 18-200 (before I started learning about lens) and hopefully the the 50mm f1.4 or the 35mm f1.8(? might be 2).


----------



## AcinonyxJG (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for even MORE help, never thought that people would help me this much, I found this remote --> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hama-Wireless-Remote-Control-Release-ca-1/dp/B001CSNU10/ref=wl_it_dp_o_npd?ie=UTF8&coliid=IK0NWIGD5W9PV&colid=1BOSHU0IVKSLP, does it look like a good choice? I will still look at the ones I have been recommended, as you all have way more experience than me, I would like one that as the apability of timelapse, as I wouldn't mind having a go at that. As for that tripod, the Manfrotto 055CXPRO3 looks almost perfect for me, so with a ball head, I will almost certainly buy it, and for a wide angle lens I have decided to go with the Tokina 11-16mm, due to the f/2.8, which I think I will need. 

One more question, is it worth the extra money buying the 70-200mm f/2.8L II IS USM, over the 70-200mm f/4L IS USM? The 70-200mm is one lens I almost certainly will need in the future.


----------



## briansquibb (Dec 22, 2011)

AcinonyxJG said:


> One more question, is it worth the extra money buying the 70-200mm f/2.8 II IS USM, over the 70-200mm f/4 IS USM? The 70-200mm is one lens I almost certainly will need in the future.



I bought one because of the AF point being better for lens of f/2.8 or faster which helps in lower light. It is a fabulous lens which is very good even when taking pictures at f/2.8, bokeh is very impressive.


----------



## AcinonyxJG (Dec 22, 2011)

briansquibb said:


> I bought one because of the AF point being better for lens of f/2.8 or faster which helps in lower light. It is a fabulous lens which is very good even when taking pictures at f/2.8, bokeh is very impressive.



I watched a DigitalRev review comparing three of the 70-200mm lenses, and the f/2.8 II is definately the best one, I guess I'll have a bit of extra saving up to do in the next few years  I hadn't heard much aout the bokeh on the 70-200mm f/2.8 II, but if it is really good, I have even more reasons to buy it.


----------



## Flake (Dec 22, 2011)

"I'm looking at a Manfrotto 055CXPRO3, and a very nice ball head to go with it,"

Trust in this, - avoid the Manfrotto legs like the plague! They have cheapened their product to such an extent that it is now nothing like as good as the competition. In addition you will need to buy so many accessories (like the bag & the strap) that by the time you've got the tripod to the spec of competitors, you might as well have bought a Gitzo. I was so disgusted with mine that I sold it soon after I got it, it once would have fallen over for no apparant reason, had I not caught it.

For landscape/portrait I wouldn't use a ball head either, the 3D types are much better as each plane is individually adjustable, there's normally plenty of time to set up the shot, and get it exactly right.

There are two types of remote release - corded & infra red cordless with the corded one you're limited by cable length, but the infra red will only work in front of the camera, and is less effective in bright light. Which ever you use you should shoot with live view enabled as this flips the mirror up & avoids the vibration (mirror slap) giving sharper images.


----------



## AcinonyxJG (Dec 22, 2011)

Flake said:


> "I'm looking at a Manfrotto 055CXPRO3, and a very nice ball head to go with it,"
> 
> Trust in this, - avoid the Manfrotto legs like the plague! They have cheapened their product to such an extent that it is now nothing like as good as the competition. In addition you will need to buy so many accessories (like the bag & the strap) that by the time you've got the tripod to the spec of competitors, you might as well have bought a Gitzo. I was so disgusted with mine that I sold it soon after I got it, it once would have fallen over for no apparant reason, had I not caught it.
> 
> ...



I have not heard anything like that with Manfrotto Tripods, so far I've heard almost nothing but good things from the tripod I like and others that Manfrotto produce, but I will be careful with them though, if you say that they could be a problem.
With the head, the ball head would have a pan function, but would not be able to tilt up and down, but would it that much of an issue? Most ball heads have friction control, which allows them to be more precisely positioned. Furthermore, a ball head would probably be more useful to me all round.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Dec 22, 2011)

AcinonyxJG said:


> Thanks for even MORE help, never thought that people would help me this much, I found this remote --> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hama-Wireless-Remote-Control-Release-ca-1/dp/B001CSNU10/ref=wl_it_dp_o_npd?ie=UTF8&coliid=IK0NWIGD5W9PV&colid=1BOSHU0IVKSLP, does it look like a good choice?


Wow, it's been a while since I've seen DIP switches in a consumer product. Especially on the top...for the price I'm not sure it's bad, but it looks limited in what it can do. Some other wireless remotes will give much finer control over what you're doing. That doesn't look able to do time lapse.


----------



## AcinonyxJG (Dec 22, 2011)

Edwin Herdman said:


> Wow, it's been a while since I've seen DIP switches in a consumer product. Especially on the top...for the price I'm not sure it's bad, but it looks limited in what it can do. Some other wireless remotes will give much finer control over what you're doing. That doesn't look able to do time lapse.



I agree, it is quite limited, only able to take single photos and I think if held down for 3 seconds then left, it does long exposure. The only other that doesn't seem to need being pointed at the reciever is a pixel remote --> http://www.pixelhk.com/Proshow.aspx?id=75, but there are mixed reviews, some saying that it is excellent, and some saying it is quite bad, it has a lot of capabilities, including time lapse, what do you think?


----------



## friedmud (Dec 22, 2011)

I just posted this in response to a similar thread... but thought it fit here as well:

I have an XSi and a 7D and use a 17-55 f/2.8 almost exclusively and can't say enough great things about it. I've used it as a "walkaround" lens all over the world (London, Paris, Sydney...) and it has proven to be a great companion.

If you want to see photos taken with my XSi and that lens you can look here:

http://500px.com/friedmud

I also upload full res versions of all of my photos on Flickr. Here are a couple of good sets taken with the 17-55 and XSi:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/friedmud/sets/72157627889894423/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/friedmud/sets/72157624703902635/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/friedmud/sets/72157624141955305/


----------



## AcinonyxJG (Dec 22, 2011)

friedmud said:


> I just posted this in response to a similar thread... but thought it fit here as well:
> 
> I have an XSi and a 7D and use a 17-55 f/2.8 almost exclusively and can't say enough great things about it. I've used it as a "walkaround" lens all over the world (London, Paris, Sydney...) and it has proven to be a great companion.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I'll have a look through those pictures tomorrow


----------



## Kernuak (Dec 22, 2011)

I suspect you'll need to get a wideangle of some sort to make the most of Iceland (I haven't been, but would like to), but do a search for Iceland landscapes and have a look at what sort of focal lengths are being used. Flickr is generally good for looking at the EXIF to find out, although not all photographers upload the EXIF.


----------



## Caps18 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Focal lengths on some cameras are not the same as focal lengths on other cameras.


----------



## Caps18 (Dec 23, 2011)

http://www.greatoutdoors.com/photogallery/art-wolfe-photographs-the-southern-ocean-and-south-georgia-island

Some of the wildlife/bird photos can be taken with a wide angle lens. You just have to get really close. See the above for some examples.


----------



## AcinonyxJG (Dec 23, 2011)

scrappydog said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect you'll need to get a wideangle of some sort to make the most of Iceland...
> ...



I was thinking about the Tokina 11-16mm on a 60D the 16mm is equivalent to 25mm, would this be a good lens to use?


----------



## candyman (Dec 23, 2011)

AcinonyxJG said:


> I was thinking about the Tokina 11-16mm on a 60D the 16mm is equivalent to 25mm, would this be a good lens to use?



Yes. An excellent choice. I am using this lens and enjoy it very much. Good built, constant aperture of f/2.8.


----------



## AprilForever (Dec 23, 2011)

scrappydog said:


> Caps18 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.greatoutdoors.com/photogallery/art-wolfe-photographs-the-southern-ocean-and-south-georgia-island
> ...



I need to learn this skill!!! ;D


----------



## AcinonyxJG (Dec 26, 2011)

Got the camera! 60D and 18-55mm lens, I have decided that I will buy a tripod and whatever accessories I will need (bag, ND graduated filters, cleaning stuff) and then rent a tokina 11-16mm and canon 70-200mm.
I will save up after the trip and buy the lenses I need when at home.

Thanks for the help, James


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 26, 2011)

if you are renting why rent the tokina? just rent the canon 10-22
the main reason is canon lenses have less risk of needing micro adjustment for the AF the tokina could be out a bit and you have no way to adjust it on the 60D


----------



## AcinonyxJG (Dec 26, 2011)

scrappydog said:


> Congratulations! The 60D is a lot of fun to use. You'll enjoy it!



Thanks, so far I'm loving it, have not found anything to fault it with yet, but to get the full capabilities, I will have to buy some accessories and a tripod, over the next couple of years I will also be saving for one or two different lenses.


----------



## willrobb (Dec 27, 2011)

Congrats on the purchase, once you've got used to the lens on the 60D you can start thinking about the next purchase


----------

